# Best Leg Press Machine / Manufacturer



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey mofo's :thumbup1:

Looking for some guidance in your personal preference in leg press machine.

Looking at a conventional 45% machine but wanted some opinions of which is the best machine/manufacturer and why ?

I train from home and have never hardly set foot in a gym so have little experience.

It needs to be a commercial grade machine, high quality, that can hold plenty of weight.

Opinions pls ?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

My favourite would probably be Atlantis. Only as we have one at our Mayfair site and it just 'feels' right??

Life Fitness ones are OK too actually..

Stay away from TechnoGym though, I find their stuff pretty poor biomechanically (although can't really go wrong with a 45 degree press I guess)..


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Why do you feel you need a leg press machine? If money is not a problem and you have plenty of space then fine but otherwise why not stick with squats/deads/lunges


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

ah24 said:


> My favourite would probably be Atlantis. Only as we have one at our Mayfair site and it just 'feels' right??
> 
> Life Fitness ones are OK too actually..
> 
> Stay away from TechnoGym though, I find their stuff pretty poor biomechanically (although can't really go wrong with a 45 degree press I guess)..


Muchos gracious, will check them out cheers dude.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

monkeybiker said:


> Why do you feel you need a leg press machine? If money is not a problem and you have plenty of space then fine but otherwise why not stick with squats/deads/lunges


Been training years dude, just looking to change things up.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Make sure you get one with multiple lockout points,I have seen so many fail and get their legs wrapped round their ears before it gets to a stop point.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Really depends on your biomechanics.

You'd really need to try a few out to decide what is best for yourself.

The one that @Tinytom bought for his gym looks the dogs doo'dahs,he had a thread on here about it.

I think this is the one..

http://www.gymratz.co.uk/gymratz-monster-mono-leg-press


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Make sure you get one with multiple lockout points,I have seen so many fail and get their legs wrapped round their ears before it gets to a stop point.


that happened to me with 320kg lol.Luckily had a couple of big lads nearby


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/equipment/248646-excited-getting-my-new-leg-press-week.html

That's the thread.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

@Tinytom bought a custom watson iirc

hammer strength are a good angle .


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Cybex

Also using lifefitness signature serties atm..


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The animal leg press I bought is awesome. The only drawback is that there is a lack of a safety point on the runner so injury is possible.

Apart from that it's pretty awesome. Hits the quads perfect.

But like it's been said some people are suited to different machines.

The press was £3500 so not cheap and it's a huge piece of kit. Only just got it through the doors.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

you could always do a bit of searching and get one custom made to your own design


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks everybody.

I have used Watson's in the past, great guys.


----------

